# Guinea Pig Vitamins help



## TheRatPack8 (Dec 10, 2012)

So I found out that because rose hips have some vitamin c in them and are sugar free are a good thing to give your guinea pigs as a vitamin supplement. Is this true?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheRatPack8 (Dec 10, 2012)

Also here is a lion guinea pig XD 









And aww there's Armstrong.










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pipsqueak (Sep 5, 2011)

not sure if its true, but they sure are cute piggies!


----------

